# Is it normal



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

For short haired dogs to go to the groomer? Mia went once as a puppy but she was supposed to go just to drop Mae off for socialization but got a bath too. I want to take her back get her bathed and her nails trimmed. We love our groomer and she is very nice and loved Mia! For those groomers on here do you find that as a waste of time or do you not care as you are making money?
I have to make Mae a trim app. Next week and was thinking of asking our groomer for a bath and nail trim. My dad hates the dogs getting a bath in the tub and its way to cold outside but Mia really needs a bath. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

If I were a groomer, I'd consider a short-haired dog easy money, and be glad to have them!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Most of the time its not the groomer that ends up bathing the dogs, so I doubt they would care very much. And would more than likely consider a brush out and nail trim easy money. Most places have bathers so the groomers don't have to worry about that.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Our groomer works alone  She has a set up in her garage. Its pretty neat and I'm jealous,lol. I'm going to go ahead and make Mia an appt. as well. I just hate being a nuisance to people :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Which I didn't think I would be with the groomer but I just wanted to make sure. I never get that feeling from her....and she does keep asking to see her again and now she gets to play with her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

now bear in mind our grooming in at a dog daycare/kennel lol but short haired dogs for bath/nails are really really common, I was really surprised at how many people bring labs and beagles and boxers etcs.. for grooming. I like those grooms, easy peasy ones


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> now bear in mind our grooming in at a dog daycare/kennel lol but short haired dogs for bath/nails are really really common, I was really surprised at how many people bring labs and beagles and boxers etcs.. for grooming. I like those grooms, easy peasy ones


Ha! I want to get into dog grooming when I graduate so I'm sure I will have the same feeling! Heck on brush days I dredge having to do Mae and I'm glad the other 3 are short haired,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a Do it Yourself Doggy Wash at the Daycare which I use for Susie as I can use their High Velocity blower to get rid of her coat. It only costs $12.00 and they just walk up a ramp into the bath tub. Kris, with her short hair, has never had a bath yet but will have to take her one day when the weather gets warmer. She has minimal shedding and no doggy odor.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about normal....I would just think it is a great thing to do for a dog every now and then (never mind the fact it is usually easier to get someone else to do the bath/nails than doing it yourself at home lol). I think it is a great socialization opportunity, for the dog to learn to be handled by a different person (although, I suppose the wrong groomer could make a mess of that!). I wish I had done it with Caeda, starting as a puppy. I'm planning on taking her in for a bath/nails sometime soon, at least because in the winter I don't want to bathe her without drying her right afterwards, and it is a pain without the high-powered drier. Not sure how it'll go though, but I think it'll be worth doing, so forget normal, if it is good for your dog (being clean/trimmed, and getting handled by others) I say it is good to do!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I have alot of every 4 week labs, beagles and pugs I even have a set of bassestts that come in every 3 weeks.

Short hair dogs are easy money and they also help free up a busy day. But they still do take a good amount of time, bathe, blow out, brush, nails ,ears. Labs take forever to get dry. 

I wanted a "easy" work load this saturday. So im full of short haired dogs. so I can be out early for a surprise party Im having, but so I dont loose out on atleast a half days pay.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

We just had a mobile groomer come do jewel. They brushed her, bathed her, did her ears and nails. It was nice and they said its common. We will prob only do it once or twice a year when she's blowing her coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

It is very common to get short haired dogs at the groomer. Nothing weird about it at all.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah really common here too. They also usually charge less for the size and coat of the animal too. My little pom mix costs me $51 with tip, and I am sure a little chihuahua his size would probably get groomed for $40 including tip.

Lots of people also take their dogs to the groomers from a young age, even short haired ones, for socialization. Good groomers should get your dog comfortable with the grooming process.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

All dogs need grooming. Regardless of the length of coat. Dirt, oils, allergens, dead skin build up on the coat and skin so regular bathing is a must. Short haired dogs don't need it as frequently as hairless and long haired. Using the right shampoo you could bathe you dog weekly, but I wouldn't go more than a couple months between baths; Also because most people neglect the nails for that long and they can get out of control. 

I bathe my dogs and cat once a month, usually more during the spring and summer months.

So no, you're not bothersome and it's totally normal!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

For me, grooming isn't about the money made - sure that helps, but it's not all it's about. 
For me, it's about getting to see and connect with all the new pups! A bath and a nail trim is no skin off my back.


----------

